# 2006 Warrior oil consumption



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Borrowing an 06 Yamaha 350 Warrior from a friend to test for a few weeks before I think about buying it. He bought it used and it came with tons of modifications, internal and external for racing. It's a raging beast!! But, it's burning about a half quart of oil in about 10 hours of use. I assume this is not normal. Changed the oil(10w-30) and filter when it arrived. No leaks, so it's definitely burning.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it smoking when you start it and especially when it's running? run it full throttle (if possible) and look for smoke. Four strokes use oil, the longer you run them. the lower it gets. but my concern is, how do they know it uses that much oil in ten hours? For a modified motor, it should be changed way before 10 hrs i.m.o.p. If it's a smoker, pass on it, unless it's a killer deal.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

A little smoke when it starts for a few seconds, but not much. None any other time that I can see from the exhaust. 

The ten hours was my observation. I changed the oil when I got it and checked it today after about 10 hours of use and it was a half quart low already. Most of the 10 hours was slower trail riding. I hammered it for a few stretches, but most of the time was light use. 

So, with a mod motor, I'm looking at 10 hour oil changes? Tiz a bit overpowered for trail riding, but I can get it for next to nothing because it scares the crap out of him and he's only used it twice in 2 years.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Most likely if the engine is fresh or not very old from build up. It probably was not broken in properly. Which to me says, you need to pull the motor break down the top end, check the valves and piston rings and the cylinder bore. 

You should be able to go longer then 10 hours if the engine was built right and broken in properly. 

If you are getting it for real cheap. Then it might be worth getting and doing the engine right, then you could flip for more and get something else.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

A little more info and feedback. Still have it on trial. 

Oil consumption got REAL bad. About a half quart in 2 miles. Then suddenly, it dropped to almost nothing. Still a little consumption, but not much at all. Found out it has a 12.5:1 big bore kit in it. Do you think it was a stuck oil ring possibly, which Yamaha motors are notorious for? Previous owner only rode it a few times on his 9 acre property at near idle speeds. It definitely does not like low RPM's, that's for sure! I'm thinking carbon possibly locked up the oil ring. Thoughts?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My thoughts are keep an eye on it. As for the low rpms that could be carb set up or jetting. Check to see what the plug looks like. 

The jetting maybe too rich for low rpms. Or the carb could need cleaned, or the jetting maybe to lean for low rpms.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> My thoughts are keep an eye on it. As for the low rpms that could be carb set up or jetting. Check to see what the plug looks like.
> 
> The jetting maybe too rich for low rpms. Or the carb could need cleaned, or the jetting maybe to lean for low rpms.


 It is jetted for racing. I'm no wuss on it. I love to spin the tires and drift in the trails and push it. That's when it seems to run it's best and making the issue clear up. After the kids or wife rides it, it runs like crap. If it is a racing set-up, and the oil issue subsides, do you think it is suitable for raging the trails(for me  ), or if it is really meant for ballz out racing with the 12.5:1 and jetting?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I had a bone stock Warrior back in the eighties, ran it easy and hard for many years and it never used any oil. I currently have a early eighties Moto-4 that gets a variety of riding conditions and I change the oil once a year and it uses less than half a quart during that time period. My thoughts are you should look at looking at a different machine.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

B.Chunks said:


> It is jetted for racing. I'm no wuss on it. I love to spin the tires and drift in the trails and push it. That's when it seems to run it's best and making the issue clear up. After the kids or wife rides it, it runs like crap. If it is a racing set-up, and the oil issue subsides, do you think it is suitable for raging the trails(for me  ), or if it is really meant for ballz out racing with the 12.5:1 and jetting?


 
If it is jetted properly it will run good through all powerbands. It is not a freakin 2-stroke that needs to run at high rpms to stay clean so it does not bogg out. 

I have built and raced quads through out my life. I know a guy that did the big bore kit on his warrior with a stage 2 cam and never had the problems you are having. 

So it is either not assembled properly, not jetted properly, or the timing is not set properly. 

Also after so many hours you need to readjust the valves.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Had it checked out by a local pro. Here's his opinion. You were right on a few things bcsg.


Good compression. 
Valves definitely need adjusting. 
Timing needs to be tweaked a little after the valves. 

The oil issue, which has subsided to zero consumption now. He's pretty sure it was a stuck ring. He said with that bore kit and most likely a cam, it runs just like a race car with a big cam that needs a stall converter. Not meant to be run at low RPM's and rough running below the cam range should be expected. Running slow will cause carbon build up and make the ring stick and cause other issues. When it's all adjusted, he recommends keeping Yamaha Ring Free in it and running the highest octane fuel I can find, up to 105. 

Should be able to get the quad for less than $1000, so I'm all over it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I aggree with the high octane race fuel. How ever I know people with bige bore kits and have no problems with running at low speed and low rpms. I aggree that the bige bore kit is for racing.


----------

